# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Русские художники

## Lampada

Иван Айвазовский
Рыбаки на берегу моря

----------


## Lampada

Иван Айвазовский
Спокойное море

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Маковскмй
Две матери.  Мать приёмная и родная

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Маковский
Перед объяснением (Свидание)

----------


## Lampada

Иван Шишкин
Зима в лесу (Иней)

----------


## Lampada

Василий Тропинин
Гитарист

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Лермонтов 
На севере диком стоит одиноко
На голой вершине сосна.
И дремлет, качаясь, и снегом сыпучим
Одета, как ризой, она. 
И снится ей всё, что в пустыне далекой,
В том крае, где солнца восход,
Одна и грустна на утёсе горючем
Прекрасная пальма растет.
-------------------------------------------
Иван Шишкин
На севере диком...

----------


## Lampada

Василий Тропинин
Кружевница

----------


## Lampada

Альберт Бенуа
Дворцовая площадь

----------


## Lampada

Август  Толяндер  
Портрет Петра I

----------


## Lampada

Иван Горюшкин-Сорокопудов
Портрет А.Н. Собольщиковой-Самариной

----------


## Lampada

Илья Репин
Абрамцево

----------


## Lampada

Илья Репин
Бурлаки на Волге

----------


## Lampada

Виктор Васнецов
Три богатыря

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Спасибо Лампада!   ::   ::   ::   
Где ты этих нашла? Я хочу смотреть ещё!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> 

 Эй, ухнем!
Эй, ухнем!
Еще разик, еще раз! 
Разовьем мы березу,
Разовьем мы кудряву!
Ай-да, да ай-да, ай-да, да ай-да,
Разовьем мы кудряву. 
Мы по бережку идем,
Песню солнышку поем.
Ай-да, да ай-да, ай-да, да ай-да,
Песню солнышку поем. 
Эй, эй, тяни канат сильней!
Песню солнышку поем.
Эй, ухнем!
Эй, ухнем!
Еще разик, еще раз! 
Эх ты, Волга, мать-река,
Широка и глубока,
Ай-да, да ай-да, ай-да, да ай-да,
Широка и глубока. 
Эй, ухнем!
Эй, ухнем!
Еще разик, еще раз!
Эй, ухнем!
Эй, ухнем!  
PS: Is the old guy, fourth from the right, sending a text message on his cellphone?   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/main.htm 
А выбирала я картины отсюда:  http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/pics/main_index.htm

----------


## Lampada

Иван Горюшкин-Сорокопудов
Из века в век

----------


## Lampada

Карл Павлович Брюллов _Портрет М. А. Бек_

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Мне нравится картинка "две матери". А что там происходит? Какая женщина родная мама, а какая приёмная?

----------


## Lampada

> Мне нравится картинка "две матери". А что там происходит? Какая женщина родная мама, а какая приёмная?

 С http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/pics/pic0024/main_pics.htm  _... Живопись Владимира Маковского, одного из наиболее последовательных старых передвижников, посвящена скромным обывателям, людям "разного чина и звания". Внимательное изучение окружающей жизни давало художнику многочисленные темы для произведений. И всегда художник умело выбирал тот момент действия, когда наиболее полно раскрываются человеческие характеры, взаимоотношения людей, их общественное положение.  
    Сюжет картины "Две матери. Мать приемная и родная", по свидетельству самого автора, также был взят из жизни.  Владимир Маковский рассказывал Шихобаловым, что подобный случай произошел в семье его знакомого художника. Решается судьба двух женщин и ребенка. В семью, воспитавшую мальчика, к людям, окружившим его теплом и заботой, ворвалась чужая здесь женщина, чтобы предъявить свои родительские права. В одну минуту разрушается счастье целой семьи. Маковский обладал редким талантом проникновения во внутренний мир человека, от него не ускользали даже самые тонкие душевные движения._

----------


## Lampada

Алексей Боролюбов _Синопский бой_

----------


## Lampada

Карл Павлович Брюллов _Всадница_

----------


## Lampada

Василий Поленов _Христос и грешница_

----------


## Lampada

Архип Иванович Куинджи _Берёзовая роща_

----------


## Lampada

Василий Поленов _Золотая осень_

----------


## Milanya1

> Originally Posted by Lampada     Эй, ухнем!
> Эй, ухнем!
> Еще разик, еще раз! 
> Разовьем мы березу,
> Разовьем мы кудряву!
> Ай-да, да ай-да, ай-да, да ай-да,
> Разовьем мы кудряву. 
> Мы по бережку идем,
> Песню солнышку поем.
> ...

 Почти пригнувшись головой 
К ногам, обвитым бечевой, 
Обуты в лапти, вдоль реки 
Ползли гурьбою бурлаки, 
И был невыносимо дик 
И страшно ясен в тишине 
Их мерный похоронный крик - 
И сердце дрогнуло во мне.  
Н.А.Некрасов

----------


## Lampada

_Кто такой Евгений Чубаров? 
"Евгений Чубаров - идеальный русский художник: не тусуется, скрывается в своих Мытищах от публики. Недавно на аукционе Sotheby's картину художника, всё образование которого - ПТУ в Златоусте, продали за сумасшедшие деньги - 562 000 долларов! Честь открытия этого подмосковного Ван Гога приписывает себе московский галерейщик Гари Татинцян, который незамедлительно после сотбиевского триумфа сделал в своей роскошной галерее неподалеку от Кремля большую выставку Чубарова, состоящую в основном из работ девяностых годов. 
Поиск и взращивание самородков в свое время стало своего рода спортом - советская интеллигенция верила в возможность самозарождения великого искусства из самой гущи народной жизни. Петр Войс, владелец галереи "С'арт", открыл все того же Евгения Чубарова, только раньше - в конце восьмидесятых. И вот теперь он решил показать могучие и интуитивные работы шестидесятых-семидесятых, со страшными харями, инфернальными быками и кабанами, которые вырываются за пределы холста не оттого, что наивный самоучка не справляется со сложной композицией, но по причине неуемной природной силы художника."_Андрей Ковалев  
3 июля 2007     ( http://www.timeout.ru/text/display/77641/ )  http://www.art4.ru/ru/artists/detail.php?ID=407  http://www.kommersant.ru/dark-gallery.h ... &fullview=

----------


## Leof

Lampada! What a nice thread! I never saw it before!

----------


## starrysky

Здорово! Потрясающе!   *Саврасов А. К. Грачи прилетели*   *Поленов В. Д. Московский дворик*   *Поленов В. Д. Бабушкин сад*   *Максимов В. М. Все в прошлом* 
"В форме своеобразной элегии В.М.Максимов изображает конец патриархальной деревни, уходящий в прошлое дворянский быт, распад когда-то богатых и таких уютных "дворянских гнезд". Две стрые женщины -- одна, владелица обветшалого и заколоченного, когда-то богатого дома с колоннами, другая, очевидно, её бывшая крепостная, -- погружены мыслями в давно ушедшие дни"
("Государственная Третьяковская галерея. Искусство XII -- начала XX века". М., 2005)  *Шишикин И. И. Дубовая роща*

----------


## starrysky

*Кустодиев Б. М. 
Купчиха за чаем*   *Репин И. Е. 
Осенний букет*   *Левитан И. И. 
Над вечным покоем*   *Шишкин И. И. 
Утро в сосновом лесу*

----------


## starrysky

*Левитан И.И.
Осенний день. Сокольники.*   *Левитан И.И.
Осенний пейзаж*   *Левитан И.И.
Березовая роща*   *Маковский К.Е.
Дети, бегущие от грозы*   *Богданов-Бельский Н. П.
Устный счет.*

----------


## Lampada

Спасибо, Звёздочка!   ::

----------


## starrysky

::  
Обожаю наших художников. Фыфкина особенно. Нет, Сыскина. То есть, Хыхкина. Ну в общем все всё поняли.   ::  А еще Поленов, Саврасов, Левитан, Репин... Я так чувствую, что скоро сюда всю википедию перетащу.   ::    *Пукирев В. В. Неравный брак*  
Из истории создания картины Пукирева "Неравный брак" (1862).   

> Появившись на выставке Академии художеств, работа сразу заставила говорить об авторе как об одном из крупнейших мастеров. Впервые бытовая тема получила такое значительное высокохудожественное воплощение.
> Художник сумел сделать композицию очень ясной, ее драматический сюжет воспринимается сразу. Для юной невесты брак со старым богатым сановником -- действительно брак поневоле. Судьба героини живо волновала современников. О силе воздействия искусства, о месте, занимаемом им в обществе, И.Е.Репин писал: "Картины той эпохи заставляли зрителя краснеть, содрогаться и построже вглядываться в себя... Говорят, что "Неравный брак Пукирева испортил много крови не одному старому генералу, а Н.И.Костомаров, увидев картину, взял назад свое намерение жениться на молодой особе."
> Считается, что в основу сюжета легло событие из жизни художника и его бывшей невесты. Он изобразил себя в толпе за ее спиной.

 ("Государственная Третьяковская галерея. Искусство XII -- начала XX века", изданной к 150-летию галереи)

----------


## Milanya1

Боровиковский В. Л. Портрет М. И. Лопухиной, 1797 
строчки из стихотворения Якова Полонского, посвящённого знаменитому портрету М. И. Лопухиной кисти Боровиковского:
Она давно прошла, и нет уже тех глаз
    И той улыбки нет, что молча выражали
    Страданье — тень любви, и мысли — тень печали,
    Но красоту её Боровиковский спас.
    Так часть души её от нас не улетела,
    И будет этот взгляд и эта прелесть тела
    К ней равнодушное потомство привлекать,
    Уча его любить, страдать, прощать, молчать.  
Художник Fedor Rokotov 
Название English: Alexandra Struiskaya    
Николай Заболоцкий ПОРТРЕТ  
Любите живопись, поэты!
Лишь ей, единственной, дано
Души изменчивой приметы
Переносить на полотно. 
Ты помнишь, как из тьмы былого,
Едва закутана в атлас,
С портрета Рокотова снова
Смотрела Струйская на нас? 
Ее глаза - как два тумана,
Полуулыбка, полуплач,
Ее глаза - как два обмана,
Покрытых мглою неудач. 
Соединенье двух загадок,
Полувосторг, полуиспуг,
Безумной нежности припадок,
Предвосхищенье смертных мук. 
Когда потемки наступают
И приближается гроза,
Со дна души моей мерцают
Ее прекрасные глаза.

----------


## starrysky

> строчки из стихотворения Якова Полонского, посвящённого знаменитому портрету М. И. Лопухиной кисти Боровиковского:
> Она давно прошла, и нет уже тех глаз
>     И той улыбки нет, что молча выражали
>     Страданье — тень любви, и мысли — тень печали,
>     Но красоту её Боровиковский спас.
>     Так часть души её от нас не улетела,
>     И будет этот взгляд и эта прелесть тела
>     К ней равнодушное потомство привлекать,
>     Уча его любить, страдать, прощать, молчать.

 А.П.Боткина, дочь Павла Михйловича Третьякова писала о коллекции отца: "... Зато у него было несколько чудесных портретов работы Боровиковского, из которых особенно любили мы Лопухину". "Портрет М.И.Лопухиной" стал своего рода визитной карточкой Галереи.  *Перов, Василий Григорьевич
Охотники на привале* -- This picture can be seen in two scenes in the film "12 chairs" with Mironov.  ::     *Лактионов, Александр Иванович
Письмо с фронта (1947)*   *Фёдор Решетников
Опять двойка (1952)* -- the guilty-looking boy has come home with a bad mark again. I always feel so sorry for him, poor guy. You can see skates peeping out of his bag, which means he has just been ice-skating merrily with his friends after school.

----------


## starrysky

*Шишкин И.И.
Дождь в дубовом лесу*   *Шишкин И.И.
Рожь* 
from http://frau-sh.livejournal.com/140005.html  *Шишкин И.И.
Ручей в березовом лесу, 1883*  *Левитан И.И.
Март*

----------


## starrysky

*Ярошенко Н.А. 
Всюду жизнь, 1888*  
"На картине изображен крупным планом... арестантский вагон, остановившийся на полустанке. В нем везут людей разного возраста, но одного -- самого бедного сословия. Здесь оказались вместе седобородый старик, солдат, рабочий, молодая мать с ребенком. Ярошенко дает возможность вглядеться в лица людей, вырванных из обыденной жизни, передавая гамму разнообразных, тонких и чистых переживаний. Образ матери наиболее важен для художника. Она воспринимается как Мадонна -- олицетворение материнства. Строг и печален ее лик, оттененный черным платком. С грустью она смотрит на свое дитя: что готовит ему жизнь? ... 
Один из самых убежденных художником демократической направленности, Ярошенко был признан "совестью" передвижников, тогда "разумом" Товарищества был И.Н.Крамской".
(из книги "Государственная Третьяковская галерея", М., 2005) 
Наиболее известные творения Н. А. Ярошенко — "Кочегар", "Заключённый", "Всюду жизнь", "Студент", "Сестра милосердия" (все пять в Третьяковской галерее в Москве), "Курсистка", "Старое и молодое", "Причины неизвестны", "Невский проспект ночью", "Террористка". Эсер-террорист и писатель Борис Савинков — племянник Н. А. Ярошенко.   *Ярошенко Н.А. 
Цыганка*

----------


## starrysky

*Андрей Николаевич Шильдер
Ручей в лесу* 
from http://frau-sh.livejournal.com/140005.html  *Е. Волков 
В лесу. По весне* 
from http://frau-sh.livejournal.com/140005.html  *Юлий Клевер 
Зимний закат в еловом лесу* 
from http://frau-sh.livejournal.com/140005.html

----------


## starrysky

*Крамской И.Н.
Христос в пустыне*  
"На сорок дней и ночей Христос удалился в пустыню от людей, от суеты мира с тем, чтобы в одиночестве и молчании подготовить ебя для своего последнего Крестного пути -- собственным страданием искупить грехи людей. Та кповествует Евангелие.
Картину "Христос в пустыне" И.Н.Крамской считал главным своим произведением. Он поставил перед собой "дерзкую" задачу -- переосмыслить традиционное воззрение на образ Христа. "Это моя первая вещь. которую я работал серьезно, писал слезами и кровью... Она глубоко выстрадана"".
("Государственная Третьяковская галерея. Искусство XII -- начала XX века". М., 2005)    *Крамской И.Н.
Неизвестная*

----------


## Lampada

Incredible art of *Andrey Shishkin*, the Russian Leonardo da Vinci of our time – Slavorum

----------

